# Front Rims 1976 Kubota L225 2WD



## Rustbucket76 (7 mo ago)

Any idea where I might find any New or Used 4 hole 4.00X15 Front Rims for my L225
….OR….

Any other compatible wheels/rims ….If I remember right it’s 4 hole x 5” Bolt pattern with a 3 5/8”Diameter Center Hole….Got 1 broke and I don’t believe it can be repaired, the previous owner had some one weld it up & his welds weren’t the Best!!
Any help would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Here's a good place to start:



https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/dismantled-machines/kubota/l225/farm-equipment


----------



## Rustbucket76 (7 mo ago)

Thanks Sixbales. I’m going to check them out


----------

